# my crs keep dying :( helppp



## kim0909 (Jun 7, 2018)

hii i have a 14 gallon setup with a eheim liberty 75 on it as a filter. i have a bunch of java moss, christmas moss and some anubias in the tank too with a kessil a80 light. i dont have a heater but that's because the temperature (where i live) is warm throughout the year.

the setup has been running for quite a while now like maybe 6 months? so its quite cycled plus i had fish in it too that i transferred to a diff setup so i could get some shrimp.

i started off with 10 bloody marys and they did fine( they bred) so i decided to get 5 crs to add into the tank as well. they were all fine for about three weeks but then one crs died i was sad and i thought it'd just be 1 casualty but the rest died in the next 2 days ( but all the bloody mary shrimp are still alive. and this keeps happening to me because in the past ive had shrimp tanks too but all my crs would die after 3-4 weeks.
something else i noticed, the bloody marys aren't breeding anymore but they're all still active and behaving as per usual. im not keeping them to breed them but breeding is a clear indication of them being happy and healthy so im worried. 

pls help?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC, and good luck with the shrimp problem. I have very little experience with shrimp, but I'm sure someone much more experienced will offer some help.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

CRS are a bit more sensitive than the other shrimps you have. You have to take care of the water parameters & temperature

https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/posts/crystal-red-shrimp-care/


----------

